# worst case



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

first of all
it was a great show for me :thumb:

I finally have seen the faces behind the nickname :doublesho

and I had some fun conversations (with my bad english)at the after party in the marriott hotel.
all who have seen the polarbear know of what I speak :lol:

however
on our flight home to Austria, the airline has lost my luggage :wall:
and they do not know where he is
The problem is not the financial value
but the loss of my purchased things at waxstock
DW Bouncer´s moonshine :wall::wall::wall::wall:
bouncer`s Looking Sweet
a lot of DW and SP sticker
samples from auto gym, G3,.....
many other stuff from autobrite, nanolex, dodo juice, gtechniq, .....
and gift´s for my parents and friends at home

Now please help me 
pray to god, allah, buddha, Obi-Wan Kenobi or whatever,to find my luggage

Thank you very much
and I hope to see you next year again

a very sad thomas from Austria


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Thomas, 

I have everything crossed. If your luggage doesnt get found I will happily obtain the DW items for you and send them over. 

I know that does not help with the gifts so I will also pray for you :thumb: 

John


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the lost case. Check out the staff carpark over the next few days. If any cars suddenly look shinier than they usually would. You may of found the culprit. 
Hope it turns up soon fella.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry to learn of your case going missing , and I hope you get it back typical , my cases went missing and I demanded I get clearance to look for them and loan behold I found them stacked up in wrong place


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

sorry to hear of your situation. Not a great end to a trip


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Ohh Nooo : (

Thomas, as John has written sorry to hear this and of course indeed let's pray these can be found.

Of course, I'll happily send the Bouncer's products you purchased if this cannot be found.

X-fingers and let us know. 

Jay


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fingers crossed and we will help where we can buddy .....


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Sad feeling that (i know how you feel). Hopefully you get your luggage back bud.


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

:argie:
thank you guys for your prayers
he was found, now I hope everything is still inside










thomas


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I am glad its been found buddy :thumb:


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

This is what I love about the DW community. It isn't just about money. If only everyone was like the great people on this forum, the world would be a better place and have cleaner cars too. lol


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wahey... result!


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad it turned up :thumb:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

phew.... glad it turned up!!!!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Really pleased for you, we might not know each other but I can imagine how I would have felt if I had been in your position, words cannot describe it!

Nevertheless it has now been found and you can start to really enjoy the Waxstock experience. 

As a complete newbie in this world I learnt enough from the forum and the show itself to repair a stonechip on the front of my bonnet ony a couple of weeks after having the same bonnet resprayed to get rid of the chips, since neither my wife or I can find the original damage I am quite happy with my efforts. 

Next I have to learn to get rid of swirls, I know the theory but the practise.... I need to get an old body panel before practising on my SLK


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeh Glad they found it - Enjoy the Waxstock Haul


----------

